# Sci fi forums



## Alex (Mar 15, 2012)

I know this is a fantasy forum site, so I was curious if anyone knew of where I can post my sci fi works, seeing as I have a tendency to dabble in sci fi?


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are two sci-fi forums:

Necrotania (operated by our good friend Calash):

http://www.necrotania.com/

and

The Scifi Writing Forum (operated by Lord Darkstorm)

Scifi Writing Forum - Station Information

I'm sure that there are others that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Reaver (Mar 15, 2012)

Or you can post it here.  I and many others have posted several sci-fi bits all around the Scriptorium.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 15, 2012)

Oooooor you can post it at the scifi writing forum, like Black Dragon said 

Okay, I'm bias..


----------

